# Over watering new seed



## Jason229 (Apr 4, 2020)

Is there any lasting impact if you're over watering newly planted grass seed? If so is there anyway to correct it?


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

when you say overwatering, are you saying rice-paddy field overwatering?? If so, for how long? If you're drowning them in water then, well, you're drowning them. Let them breathe and break out of their shell. If it's a soaking you gave them there's no real worry to have, it helps them soften up. But I'm picturing a rice field and not sure if that's what you've got going on. Hopefully not.


----------



## Jason229 (Apr 4, 2020)

No, I'm watering for 15mins 3x's a day, earlY mornings, afternoon, & the evenings. The reason I ask is because the ground is turning green. My guess is that it maybe algae. The issue I'm having now is that when I planted the seed we had 10+ days of 80+ degree weather. Now for the next week or so we will have mid 70's to low 80's. 
Maybe I'm paranoid some, but I'm worried that with the combo of the weather & watering that my seed may not germinate.


----------



## Jason229 (Apr 4, 2020)

Here's some pics


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

I'd like to see the 'green stuff' closer up, but to me, 15 minutes at a time is too long for new seed germination. You just want to keep them moist. I'm currently running mine at 5 min. at 10, 1, and 4pm. Ground is staying nice and moist, temps mid 50s at night to the 80s during the day.


----------



## Jason229 (Apr 4, 2020)

This is from the other morning when I suspected I was over watering.


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

You are definitely overwatering. That looks like algae in the picture. You don't need that much water when the temps haven't even really been in the 80s consistently; this has been a very mild spring. I would only water once a day in the morning anc only if it hasn't rained or it's not forecasted to rain. You really only need to be concerned with watering multiple times a day when it's in the 90s or higher consistently with no rain in the forecast.


----------



## Jason229 (Apr 4, 2020)

Got it. Do you guys think my overwatering has effected germination? How do I get ride of the algae?


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

I can't imagine it hurting anything. As soon as it dries out a little the algae will go away.

I've sown Bermuda seeds a few times and I've found -- I almost hate to say this, but -- the ground doesn't have to be as moist as I thought. Of course the seeds can't totally dry out, but several times I've thought I'd let things get too dry and they came up anyway. My observation is as long as there is moisture in the soil underneath, that moisture will evaporate up through the seeds and they'll be fine. It's like holding your hand above a pot of boiling water.

My question: will the seeds even germinate with daytime temps in the 70s? Isn't that too low? I've been recommended to seed June 1, and I'm in a very hot, semi-arid climate


----------



## Jason229 (Apr 4, 2020)

From what I read as long as the soil temp is about 65, you're good to go. Now the hotter it is, the faster it will grow. Well atleast that's what I've read. Like I said normally this time of your we are flirting with 90+ degree weather. That's why I chose to seed in May. My thinking was that I would get some good early growth before it got super hot & humid. The weather so far just hasn't been in my favor.


----------

